# Elotek telephone provider.



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Anybody know whats happened to Elotek down here on the Costa del Sol, their service was OK up to last week but now unavailable, no answer on their phone, no reply from their website & I visited their office this morning which appears to have been closed for months.
Many Thanks, Rob.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry, not heard of them


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Me neither. BUT many of the CHEAP international call service providers have been well and truly scuppered by FREE services like SKYPE.


----------

